# Smartphone SPL/RTA Apps



## randallhill (Aug 19, 2013)

RE: Android SPL/RTA apps using a Galaxy Note 3/4...curious...

I've read various posts that a few of the Android SPL/RTA apps are very accurate (hardware limited of course)...

but...could you use an Android app on a smartphone instead of a handheld SPL meter from Radio Shack with REW?

Possible? Inadvisable? or Absolutely Not!

Thanks!


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

The problem is not the app, but the mic in the phone or tablet. Two ways around it:

Some apps have the ability to calibrate frequency response, like AudioTool, via entry of calibration data. Of course you need a reference in order to determine the error to be corrected.
Use a calibrated mic with the phone/tablet. There is a whole set of issues here, too, type of mic, phantom power, connection type, adapters... messy, but doable... maybe.
If you do get it working, resolution is poor, little flexibility... I would focus the energy on REW with a PC and real calibrated mic.


----------

